
This week I developed my first open-source OSx app - firetoe
This week I developed my first open-source OSx app. Mockup Generator is an OSx app I built with Electron&#x2F;AngularJS that sits in your menu bar allowing you to capture screenshots of your favourite websites and wrap them in device mock-ups.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;andypotts&#x2F;mockup-generator
======
fantasyui-com
Hey, I made something similar, a pure shell version with ImageMagick here:
[https://github.com/fantasyui-com/mockup](https://github.com/fantasyui-
com/mockup) (MIT) I decided to punch holes in the device image and then
distort the user's image to fit the hole. See lib/laptop1/source.bash to
glance what it takes to fit an image into a laptop similar to yours with shell
and ImageMagick alone. If I had to do it again, I would use HTML/CSS to
assemble the graphics and then screenshot it with something like pageres (see
npm). It is easy to critique our behemoths, when someone tells you using
Electron/AngularJS in a title bar is too heavy, remind them that
Electron/JavaScript has SVG, Canvas, fantastic (mind blowing) Web Audio and
that's just to scratch the surface. If I may suggest a new idea for you do the
drum machine like here [https://github.com/maryrosecook/drum-
machine](https://github.com/maryrosecook/drum-machine) <3

~~~
firetoe
Yours is cool, I like that you put yours into real life mockups. The whole
point of my project was to put it into an app/GUI to make it easier for people
who are less tech-savvy to use. That's a cool new idea. I'm currently already
working on another project, but may create something similar to the drum
machine after my next project.

------
meagher
Looks well done. Congrats on shipping!

~~~
firetoe
Thanks!

